# FS: discus, geos, leporinus, flowerhorn (price drop)



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Im selling all of my fishes to start fresh, all of these guys are healthy and eat fine.

Discus
White butterfly 3.5inches- 35$ SOLD!
red turq 3.5inches-30$ SOLD!
red melon 2.5inches- 30$ SOLD!
checkerboard pigeon 3inches - 30$ SOLD!
some peachy/red high body 3.5 inches -35$ SOLD!

Geos
2x jurupari 2.5 inches-20$

Leporinus
a bright yellow and black striped 5 inches- 20$

Flowerhorn
5 inches female- 20$


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

here are the pics of the Leporinus, geos, and flowerhorn. Sorry for the crappy pics all of them where taking from my cellphone . The picture of the lep isnt exact picture but looks exactly alike


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

great deal on the discus. If you have a discus tank ready to go scoop these discus up!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll take the red turq and Mellon for sure maybe one of the others will look at the pictures on a bigger screen when I get home but I will definaly take the first two photos


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

alright, ill put them on hold


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

to the top


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

3 discus sold! 2 left take them both for 55$!


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

all fish are in great shape and look even better when you see them in person good luck with selling the rest and thanks for the 3 discus


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks alot, and no problem


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

okay if everything goes well then the rest of the discus are going. still need the geos gone the sooner the better!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

to the top


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

price drop on leporinus


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bumpppppppp


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

pleaseeee some one buy them i really need the space!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

50$ for both discus, 65$ for discus and geos!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you still have the flowerhorn female for sale??


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

you got a pm


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Tag you're it!! lol (PM'd again)


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bumppppp please people?


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

I sent you another PM again. I would REALLY like to buy her.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

afternoon bump!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

45$ for both discus


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*take both discus*

I will take both discus. pm sent.


----------



## gil83 (Mar 5, 2011)

u still have that flowerhorn available. if so, is it available to view tomorrow. msg me back at [email protected]. thanks


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

discus are all gone! geo, leporinus, and flowerhorn left!


----------

